# Bad Egg



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Hi, *Siam Sam* here. I used to post to this site a few years ago when we had a feral couple, named Big Pidgee and Little Pidgee, nesting on our balcony here in Bangkok, Thailand. They've long since gone, but now we have a new couple, The Bully and Ladyboy (who is, in fact, female), nesting here, and they have laid three clutches of eggs since the end of May.

Here's the problem: The first two clutches hatched okay, but this last clutch seems to have a bad egg. One hatched this past Sunday night after 18 days. The other egg shows no signs of life and is three weeks old today (Friday over here now). Pete, as the new squab is named, is healthy and growing big and has even opened his eyes this morning. (Technically he's five days old today, but since he hatched just before midnight on Sunday night and I saw the eyes open a little bit about 7am this morning, then he's really closer to four days old.)

The parents keep sitting on the egg, but we're certain the egg is lifeless. We'll give it another day or two to be certain, but it's 21 days old now and nada. But I'd like to consult with you about that.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I remember and enjoyed your older posts when I first joined here!! Certainly normal for one egg to occasionally be infertile or to stop developing or the chick unable to hatch for one reason or another. After 4 days it probably won't. The parents will continue to sit close on the new chick now anyway. However, you can remove the egg when you are out there if you get the chance.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Siam Sam said:


> Hi, *Siam Sam* here. I used to post to this site a few years ago when we had a feral couple, named Big Pidgee and Little Pidgee, nesting on our balcony here in Bangkok, Thailand. They've long since gone, but now we have a new couple, The Bully and Ladyboy (who is, in fact, female), nesting here, and they have laid three clutches of eggs since the end of May.
> 
> Here's the problem: The first two clutches hatched okay, but this last clutch seems to have a bad egg. One hatched this past Sunday night after 18 days. The other egg shows no signs of life and is three weeks old today (Friday over here now). Pete, as the new squab is named, is healthy and growing big and has even opened his eyes this morning. (Technically he's five days old today, but since he hatched just before midnight on Sunday night and I saw the eyes open a little bit about 7am this morning, then he's really closer to four days old.)
> 
> The parents keep sitting on the egg, but we're certain the egg is lifeless. We'll give it another day or two to be certain, but it's 21 days old now and nada. But I'd like to consult with you about that.


I leave dud eggs in the nest with the nest mate for about a week so he has something to lean on, then I toss it. at 7 days after the nest mate hatches you can be sure it is a dud.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Thanks. Saturday morning here, and Sunday night will make a full seven days. I'll wait to remove it then just to make sure.

Poor little Pam. That would have been her name.


----------



## Fantails (Sep 20, 2013)

I just toast one of my Fantail eggs this morning It's been 19days and I don't think it will hatch, because:
1. It gives a fowl odor n am scared it will either break to affect d other egg or will break n cause bad smell in d loft
2. I check under d sun n theirs liquid running side to side when I twist. 
3. I used a nail to break it open to be certain n I didn't kill anything. The smell was terrible.
For d second egg, fingers crossed for now. It crack a little, it's heavy n I believe there's a life in there. I will be really disappointed if all d eggs never hatch. 
Any experienced advice will be appreciated to make d second egg hatch successifully..


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Monday morning and we removed the dud egg yesterday. Both parents seemed to look around for it a little at first and then quickly adopted an "Oh well" attitude. I think they knew something was wrong.

Pete turned one week old last night and is showing every sign of being yet another ******. Will try to get new photos up soon.

Charlie turns 15 weeks today and has never missed a night home. His parents seem less than enthused about his remaining here but aren't doing much about it.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

It's still a little early to tell, but Pete may be the first one not to snap at me. He seems really to enjoy the breast and head rubs I give him. I mean even more so than the others. And yesterday (Sunday), when he was a week old, I was out on the balcony cleaning, and it looked as though he was "following" me in the Living Room. He can scoot around pretty good, and he kept turning toward me and moving in my direction no matter where I was. The wife noticed this too. He's really a sweet little guy. (Maybe a girl?) But I expect his instincts will kick in in a couple more days, and he'll start snapping at me defensively and then even flee once he's fully mobile. But it's nice to think maybe this is the one who will really act like a pet.

Every night after dark, we have Ladyboy, The Bully and Charlie all staring in at us. They rarely look outward. Always staring. Stare, stare, stare, all night long. We do wonder what they make of us.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Siam Sam said:


> It's still a little early to tell, but Pete may be the first one not to snap at me. He seems really to enjoy the breast and head rubs I give him. I mean even more so than the others. And yesterday (Sunday), when he was a week old, I was out on the balcony cleaning, and it looked as though he was "following" me in the Living Room. He can scoot around pretty good, and he kept turning toward me and moving in my direction no matter where I was. The wife noticed this too. He's really a sweet little guy. (Maybe a girl?) But I expect his instincts will kick in in a couple more days, and he'll start snapping at me defensively and then even flee once he's fully mobile. But it's nice to think maybe this is the one who will really act like a pet.
> 
> Every night after dark, we have Ladyboy, The Bully and Charlie all staring in at us. They rarely look outward. Always staring. Stare, stare, stare, all night long. We do wonder what they make of us.


Actually, I meant to post that one above in my Henry the Dalmation thread.


----------

